# Where Is My Marriage At



## MIXNPLIX (Sep 7, 2015)

been married 26 yrs now, but for the past 10 yrs my wife enjoys me giving her oral pleasure, but requires me to wear a condom to receive oral sex from her.
She is never the initiator or sex in any way, and just lays there for intercourse basically, with not much response.

I think she fantasizes about previous lovers to get off and get it over quickly....doesn't really want or desire me.
Am I right?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MIXNPLIX said:


> been married 26 yrs now, but for the past 10 yrs my wife enjoys me giving her oral pleasure, but requires me to wear a condom to receive oral sex from her.
> She is never the initiator or sex in any way, and just lays there for intercourse basically, with not much response.
> 
> I think she fantasizes about previous lovers to get off and get it over quickly....doesn't really want or desire me.
> ...


No one here can tell you if your wife fantasizes about previous lovers to get off. You will need to ask her.

Does she want or desire you? Have you asked her this? She might have more responsive desire. 

Some women are like that. It's like you have to get them started.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

No idea on the answer to your question, but I'd say thanks but no thanks to what she's offering if I was you.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I have heard my wife talking with some of her friends that they often do fantasize about previous lovers to help boost their arousal during sex. The analogy by a few of these friends of my wife is that of driving cars. If you have driven a nice sports car in the past with a lot of muscle, and you are currently driving a jalopy, then YES sometimes women fantasize about other things during sex. If this is INDEED the case, she will prefer doggy position because this allows her to be facing away and easily think of other people. If she prefers missionary positions then she is likely looking at and thinking about you.

If you are like most men and just can not communicate with you wife, and you do not like wearing condoms during oral sex. An easy way to convey this is the next to you get an erection, take a sharpy and write carefully, "This text appears because of an allergic reactions to condoms, please discontinue use!" And repeat that as many times as you can along your penis and say you had no idea it was there!

Badsanta


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

MIXNPLIX said:


> been married 26 yrs now, but for the past 10 yrs my wife enjoys me giving her oral pleasure, but requires me to wear a condom to receive oral sex from her.


Why does she insist on this? Is she concerned about STD's? Does she not want to get your ejaculate in her mouth? It seems strange to me for a married, monogamous couple to use condoms.



> I think she fantasizes about previous lovers to get off and get it over quickly....doesn't really want or desire me.


Why do you suspect this? Does she seem to be in a rush? Does it appear that she's just mechanically going through the motions?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@badsanta, or she may prefer doggy position because it hits the right spot so perfectly she has the best orgasms. Test this theory by hanging a mirror opposite the bed so she can see what's happening behind her. Now that's HOT!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You have 26 years of precedent. But, it's still not too late to change. Wives, that is.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> @badsanta, or she may prefer doggy position because it hits the right spot so perfectly she has the best orgasms. Test this theory by hanging a mirror opposite the bed so she can see what's happening behind her. Now that's HOT!


I have a projector on the nightstand that by the time the image hits the opposite wall in the bedroom it creates a 17 foot wide screen that we use to watch movies together. I just upgraded my router to handle about a gigabit throughput wirelessly, so now any device can stream anything seamlessly to the projector. So I could stream live action FPV to a 17 foot screen for my wife to watch. Why have I not thought about that yet Anon? 

I have only tried watching porn on this screen one time. For some odd reason when I saw a vagina so up close that it was taller than me, I got scared and freaked out!!! It was as if some primordial instinct had awoken or something, and I have not used it for porn ever since. 

(sorry for the thread jack)
Badsanta


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

@badsanta, that has to be one of your funniest posts!

Giant vagina....LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MIXNPLIX said:


> been married 26 yrs now, but for the past 10 yrs my wife enjoys me giving her oral pleasure, but requires me to wear a condom to receive oral sex from her.
> She is never the initiator or sex in any way, and just lays there for intercourse basically, with not much response.
> 
> I think she fantasizes about previous lovers to get off and get it over quickly....doesn't really want or desire me.
> Am I right?


I think your wife is a woman who is a lousy lay. I think the condom is so that she doesn't risk getting ejaculate in her mouth.

I think, you should be asking your wife and not a bunch of Internet strangers...no matter how devastatingly brilliant we may be.


----------

